# Rear light connector pinout (colors)



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

Could you please so kind and check me the colors in the wiring diagram?

I wanna know, which wire-color (and pin) is the reverse light ?

This is what I found somewhere, but without colors:

TT mk2, S-line
thanx


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

It's the blue-black wire. You can see from the connector it's #2. When you open up the tail light assembly you can follow the traces to the bulb. The bulb type is marked at the bulb location.

For more information on the wiring diagrams you can download the Workshop Manual from the KB -

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829

If you're doing the tail light ground/earth repair, this post may be useful -

*Rear light unit fault - non OEM repair*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=264435


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

SwissJetPilot said:


> It's the blue-black wire. You can see from the connector it's #2. When you open up the tail light assembly you can follow the traces to the bulb. The bulb type is marked at the bulb location.


Yes, thanx. I have trusted on you 

What I wanna do, find this color (I hope it exists) in the main loom which runs over the luggage rack and slice it for my reverse camera as +12V.
I have checked, there is no space to lead the cable in from the rear lamp, and I dont wanna take half of the side-panel apart .


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You can't pull power off of the rear light to power your camera because the TT uses PWM (Pulse Width Modulation).

You can use it for a trigger when linked to an RNS-E, but not power.

There's a good circuit diagram in this post for the RNS-E you might be able to work with -

*How To - Audi TT Mk2 Reverse Camera Installation*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=981945


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I think you're out of luck as I'm pretty sure the light wires run down each side of the boot, and aren't anywhere accessible without removing the boot side panels like you say. However, they are quite easy to remove


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

SwissJetPilot said:


> You can't pull power off of the rear light to power your camera because the TT uses PWM (Pulse Width Modulation).
> 
> You can use it for a trigger when linked to an RNS-E, but not power.
> 
> ...


Are you sure of this? As I have seen, this is a simple halogen bulb with 12V. Maybe I am wrong.
This is what I found there:

Since I dont have RNS-E anymore (replaced by Android head unit one), I can bring the power from the power connector as well from the headunit. (the trigger comes from the CANbus adapter, only the 12V what I need)
But I dont see, which pin is this exactly.


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> I think you're out of luck as I'm pretty sure the light wires run down each side of the boot, and aren't anywhere accessible without removing the boot side panels like you say. However, they are quite easy to remove


No, I think, it runs close to the side, under the plastic holders. This is the big loom.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

wyx said:


> Are you sure of this? As I have seen, this is a simple halogen bulb with 12V. Maybe I am wrong.


Only one way to find out, why not try to tap said wire with a scotch connector or a posi-lock tap that doesn't cut the wire.


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

IPG3.6 said:


> wyx said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure of this? As I have seen, this is a simple halogen bulb with 12V. Maybe I am wrong.
> ...


Yes, I have few of them, I will try. But I am a scared about it, what is the PWM?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

PWM is Pulse Width Modulation -

*How PWM control works in car electronic systems *


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

-


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

And do you think, does it affect my camera? It gets the 12V probably in a frequency.


----------



## wyx (Dec 21, 2020)

@SwissJetPilot

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 5#p9455205


----------

